# Crispy turkey tails



## pmeheran (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay.  Some people will be horrified by this.  Some very fatty meats are excellent snacks when rendered crispy. An example is the wonderful high cholesterol chicharones.  In this case however I made turkey tails. I just got through reading some ridiculous recipes on another forum.  Well, to make matters right, I will explain how you  get really crispy turkey tails without suffering too much. They will come frozen if you are here in south tx.  Thaw, rinse and whatever suits you.  Later, cut them in thirds.  This requires you to find the bone at the end of the tail.  Cut the fatty side towards it, on each side of the tail.  Don't worry you will figure it out, I did.  Then I split the fatty parts and reserve the center with the bone.  Season everything, and put the boneless parts in a pot that has a little vegetable oil in the bottom, how much? That's up to you.  Later, I will put the bony parts in.  They will generate quite a bit of water along with the oil, but if you carefully monitor the temperature to keep from burning them, they will render the oils out and at the end you should have crispy turkey.  After this, most of the time I put all the parts on a rack above a pan and on low heat in the oven I further render them till crisp.  Seasoning?  Salt is the most common, but be my guest and do what you want.  Have fun!


----------



## VIBRNT1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Crispy turkey tails, yum!*



pmeheran said:


> Okay. Some people will be horrified by this. Some very fatty meats are excellent snacks when rendered crispy. An example is the wonderful high cholesterol chicharones. In this case however I made turkey tails. I just got through reading some ridiculous recipes on another forum. Well, to make matters right, I will explain how you get really crispy turkey tails without suffering too much. They will come frozen if you are here in south tx. Thaw, rinse and whatever suits you. Later, cut them in thirds. This requires you to find the bone at the end of the tail. Cut the fatty side towards it, on each side of the tail. Don't worry you will figure it out, I did. Then I split the fatty parts and reserve the center with the bone. Season everything, and put the boneless parts in a pot that has a little vegetable oil in the bottom, how much? That's up to you. Later, I will put the bony parts in. They will generate quite a bit of water along with the oil, but if you carefully monitor the temperature to keep from burning them, they will render the oils out and at the end you should have crispy turkey. After this, most of the time I put all the parts on a rack above a pan and on low heat in the oven I further render them till crisp. Seasoning? Salt is the most common, but be my guest and do what you want. Have fun!


 

Personally, I love turkey tails. I put them in green beans, greens or just eat them alone.  I have never tried them crispy but guess what? I think that my become my favorite way to eat them.  I have some smoked turkey tails in my fridge right now and I am going to try your crispy turkey tails tonight.  BRB, LOL


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 9, 2011)

Remember, there are many things out there that can be made crispy and therefore delightful.  Use your imagination.  Also, dietary cholesterol may not be the monster that hereditary cholesterol is.


----------

